# UFC 83 Tonight



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Any pics for tonights fights? I home Serra gets the S*$% kicked out of him.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

weakest fight card I have ever seen :******:


----------

